# Super Nintendo



## JQueen

Picked up a Super Nintendo today.. Was really wanting to play the old school games like donkey kong Mario kart and man those games are pricey for being almost 20 years old


----------



## B- one

You can borrow mine. Oh you live to far away to want to pick them up. If I ever drive the Blue Ridge Parkway again I will let you know.


----------



## B- one

Don't forget the other classics F-zero and Super Mario All Stars. I just had to rub it in. :devil:


----------



## B- one

I forgot the pic. Don't get me started on the NES it looks great on the plasma display, anyone for Super Dodgeball or Super Tecmobowl?


----------



## JQueen

Haha that's awesome! It's such a great system I wish I would of never got rid of it before.


----------



## B- one

JQueen said:


> Haha that's awesome! It's such a great system I wish I would of never got rid of it before.


I don't play much but it's fun when you break them out for sure.


----------



## JQueen

I think my daughter(4)was more excited then me I showed her the games on YouTube and she's ready to go


----------



## B- one

My 3 year old would just go crazy and try to run with the remote. But I'll let here play if she wants but she will lose she needs to know her place just like Mom who said she would play Blades of Steel, she lost badly and never played again:huh:? At my daughter's daycare they play the Wii but they may have a cheaper tv then us but for what we pay they could at least get it calibrated. Step your game up daycare!


----------

